# Not really disappointed just a bit sad im not having a girl!



## Beccaboop

I was so sure im having a girl but found out yesterday its a boy we definitely saw a litte willy! 

At first i just felt shocked but now im a bit sad i think i just miss the girl i thought i was having! :(

Im worried about the future as all the boys i know are horrible my brother was a horrible kid and now hes in prison for assault and according to my husbands family my husband was a little pain as a kid!! What if our son is a little s**t??

Little girls are just nicer and sweet and pretty and the clothes are so much cuter and theres so much more choice and its the same with names i dont have any boys names i like but i had loads of girls!! :(

I hope i get over this stupid feeling soon!! I feel so mean!! :nope:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Aw hun, don't feel mean. You've had your head pictured at a little girl, and now you've got a boy you'll be really really shocked. 
I know how you feel, I really want a girl and if it's a boy tomorrow I'll be devastated. Give yourself sometime to get your head around it, you will eventually, not quickly but soon. 
I can say I have a Nephew who is 2, and he is amazing. He is a cheeky little chappy who is gorgeous and loving. Boys can be fun too.

Lots of hugs! 
:hugs:
xoxox


----------



## destynibaby

i know the feeling. ive known since 16 weeks its a boy, and im used to it now, but in the back of my head i do wish he were a girl. Ive bought some really nice boy things, but its not the same. But i am thankful for a healthy baby and i hope that this feeling does pass.


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm sorry you are feeling this way, I think part of me will feel the same if I have another boy this time. 

Little boys can be lovely though, my son is 2 and he is the most loving, affectionate little soul I could hope for. In fact, most of my friends have girls and they comment on how they wish their daughters were that affectionate. As a baby he was really laid back and easygoing, he wasn't a big crier and he was a typically happy baby and got lots of compliments on strangers for how smiley he was. He would smile and laugh all the time and now he is very sociable and a little chatterbox. I had no preference with my first and honestly would not swap him for anyone! Don't get me wrong, like most 2 year olds he has his moments but don't they all! He is a total mummy's boy though and loves to cuddle. :)

Girls clothes are a lot prettier and there is a lot more choice, I'm not going to lie. Cars and trucks can get a bit sickening compared to flowers and hearts but if you shop around there are some lovely things. Next in particular if you are in the UK I love for his clothes.


----------



## mrs_park

I desperately wanted a girl and was convinced I was having one. When I found out he was a boy I felt disappointed so I know how you feel.

But now, I wouldn't change him for the world. Little boys are so affectionate and love their mums. He is my best little friend and every day is more fun and cute. 

In regards to behaviour, I think it is more to do with their upbringing than their gender and I know plenty of girls that can be quite bratty and nasty too.

Dont beat yourself up for feeling this way. It takes time to get used to it. But trust me, once he's here it won't matter that he is a boy xx


----------



## NatoPMT

I was worried that I would feel disappointed if i had a boy, so i did some googling and found a site which showed baby boy vs girl social and emotional development. I found out that little boys are not talked to as much, people don't smile at them as much and so many things that they have going against them as babies. That made my empathy kick straight in. 

If you've had problems with your brother etc, your baby boy is not him, or any of the other boys you've met. He's an individual, and your baby will be who he wants to be, and who you love him into being.


----------



## jenniferttc1

It's normal to feel disappointed. But I promise you will be so glad he is your little boy and not a girl once he is here. My son changed me from wanting all girls to ALL BOYS. He's just so cute and precious! Everyone just LOVES him, and gets lots of attention everywhere we go. He smiles at anyone, and can really brighten a room


----------



## fides

NatoPMT said:


> I was worried that I would feel disappointed if i had a boy, so i did some googling and found a site which showed baby boy vs girl social and emotional development. I found out that little boys are not talked to as much, people don't smile at them as much and so many things that they have going against them as babies. That made my empathy kick straight in. .

Oh my goodness! What is the site?


----------



## Mummy1995

Im the same hun, even being so close to delivery. I thought my girl was going to be a boy. It does start feeling better though, but Ill alway want my little boy. Its sort of as if the 'boy' I was having died and now Im having a girl.. but at the same time, now Im used to it, ad she has her own little personality even on the inside, I wouldnt change her for anything xx


----------



## Beccaboop

Its hard i sometimes daydream about the baby in the future and in the daydream its still a girl and i have to remind myself im not having a girl!!


----------



## bigmomma74

Beccaboop...just seen you're from Hants. Whereabouts are you? I'm Hants too :thumbup: Booked into Winchester hospital x


----------



## _jellybean_

NatoPMT said:


> I was worried that I would feel disappointed if i had a boy, so i did some googling and found a site which showed baby boy vs girl social and emotional development. I found out that little boys are not talked to as much, people don't smile at them as much and so many things that they have going against them as babies. That made my empathy kick straight in.
> 
> If you've had problems with your brother etc, your baby boy is not him, or any of the other boys you've met. He's an individual, and your baby will be who he wants to be, and who you love him into being.

Do you have a link? Thank you for posting this. I'm going to go have a look, because I've never heard of this. xoxo


----------

